# Hello from Norway



## petms (Dec 3, 2013)

Apparantly need to postings to view images.

Hence this is one of those posts

Hope to find solution to isomac overheating issue

-p


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

petms said:


> Apparantly need to postings to view images.
> 
> Hence this is one of those posts
> 
> ...


Ok hi sorry to hear your machine isn't well. How long have you had it ?


----------

